# Software para central domótica en PC



## camykc (Ene 16, 2007)

Alguien conoce programas gratuitos que hagan de centralita domótica?

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 16, 2007)

Te faltaría especificar, si se trata de un sistema basado en una PC o un microcontrolador.


----------



## roltol (Mar 29, 2007)

Si es en un sistema para PC, Cual me recomendarias?

Saludos!!


----------



## camykc (Abr 3, 2007)

En principio me interesaba para PC pero no importa demasiado


----------



## karinardgs (Jul 15, 2011)

HEY quien me puede ayudar necesito hacer una proyecto de domotica con control remoto pero como conecto el receptor de señal al circuito


----------



## MVB (Jul 15, 2011)

karinardgs dijo:


> HEY quien me puede ayudar necesito hacer una proyecto de domotica con control remoto pero como conecto el receptor de señal al circuito



Déjame un momento le pregunto a mi Bola Mágica que tipo de receptor y que circuito estas usando.

Cuando vas a preguntar algo da la mayor cantidad de detalles posibles-


----------



## karinardgs (Jul 15, 2011)

se que es un receptor de tv que num no recuerdo y ahorita lo tiene mi profesor, el circuito lo necesito hacer osea tengo que hacerlo nuevo eso es lo que necesito saber como realizar, es un mini proyecto porq es con leds que lo voy hacer


----------



## MVB (Jul 15, 2011)

Lo que quieres hacer es utilzar un control remoto, y que cuando apretes determinado booton de encienda un determinado led?. Es algo asi?


----------



## karinardgs (Jul 15, 2011)

exactamente eso mismo pero lo que no se es como realizar el circuito....
ej: boton con el #1 me enciende el led de la cocina por asi decir

tienes correo para hablar por ahi


----------



## MVB (Jul 15, 2011)

Es una regla del foro NO tratar por correo los temas, pues si se tratan por correo se queda en conocimiento entre dos personas apenas, encambio si se trata en un post todos podran aportar al tema.

Para hacer lo que deseas, tendras que buscar informaacion de como funcionan los controles remoto, y creo que deberas programar algun microcontrolador.

Puedes leer este TOPIC, trataron un tema muy similar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/protocolo-rc5-pic-ahora-funciona-10966/


----------



## karinardgs (Jul 15, 2011)

ok estamos de acuerdo con eso del foro...


otra cosita no se puede hacer con un plc


----------



## MVB (Jul 17, 2011)

La verdad no conosco nada de plc, pero lo mas seguro es que si se pueda hacer.


----------

